# New To Ariens but need auger belt adjustment.



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

I upgraded in 2019 to a garage find. My new snowblower is an Ariens Model# 924125. This was purchased new and the previous owner never used it. There is still orange paint on the chute and bucket. I only used it twice last year. Not much snow in Ohio. The last snow the auger/blower didn’t want to turn. I took the cover off to adjust the pulley and I have no more adjustment left. Which may not be the problem. When I depress the handle it doesn’t push on the pulley and push it over to tighten the auger belt. I can manually do it ok. I think my cable is out of adjustment but can’t for the life of me figure how to do it. Any an all help would be appreciated. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Seems to be a lot of belt debris for a machine that has seen little use , indicating something is out of adjustment. Operate the machine with the belt cover off, is the belt slipping?
I am not familiar with this machine, but attached is link to owners manual, hopefully that will help



https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00294700B_ENG.pdf


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Couple things ... 

In all my years, I have never seen a cogged belt on a snow blower.
That is way to much belt material being shredded ...
The adjustment is in the cable run, its the turnbuckle ... you have to unhook it, loosen the lock nut, make your adjustment by turning the turn buckle, lock in the lock nut and reattach.
I believe you have a wrong belt by the looks of it.

It also appears that the belt keeper bracket that is bolted to the block is way to close to the drive pully ... its only there to keep the belt from popping off while it is disengaged. There should be space while it is engaged or disengaged.


----------



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

Ziggy65 said:


> Seems to be a lot of belt debris for a machine that has seen little use , indicating something is out of adjustment. Operate the machine with the belt cover off, is the belt slipping?
> I am not familiar with this machine, but attached is link to owners manual, hopefully that will help
> 
> 
> ...


The belt is not slipping. Because it won’t engage. If I push it in by hand it will engage and run fine. I’m not saying something isn’t out of whack. I agree with the belt debris in there something isn’t quite right. Thanks for that owners manual I’m going to print that thing out.


----------



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

oneacer said:


> Couple things ...
> 
> In all my years, I have never seen a cogged belt on a snow blower.
> That is way to much belt material being shredded ...
> ...


Well you have a better eye than I do. I had to go back to the picture and look. I’ll get some different belts I guess. The engagement arm isn’t going in all the way. So I guess I need to take the cable off and see what adjustment can be made there. Then see if that helps. I’ll look at the belt keeper too. Thanks for the help so quickly. I sure appreciate it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have to concur with others, way too much black debris, the belt is slipping and burning. You need a new belt however you have the correct width belt. Also the belt keepers are too close to the pulley.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

There are two ways you can do to adjust the belt tension: (1) Adjust it at the cable and (2) adjust it at the idler pulley.
To do it properly, you will need to adjust both. You need to adjust the cable tension first and then the idler pulley.

First, loosen the bolt where I circled and then move the idler pulley all the way to the other end (outer end/less tension end). Tighten that bolt. Next, adjust the cable tension so that you will get the desired belt tension that you want (when engaged). If you still don't get the belt tension that you want, then move the idler to the more tension end some more.

You don't want the idler pulley all the way to the max tension end, because it might affect the braking mechanism. The bottom of that idler pulley arm is also used to disengage the brake. If it does not travel far enough to disengage the brake (when you engaged the auger), the brake will burn the belt (I was there so know).

Also, if you have to move the idler pulley all the way to the max tension, then you probably got a belt that is too long.

Cogged belt has better performance than standard belt. The problem is that I have never saw a cogged belt with kevlar cord in it. You need to use kevlar belt for snow blowers. The other belts are not strong enough. They will get stretch and break.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Speaking about the rods that guide the belt: look to see if the belt is touching those rods when the engine is running and auger is engaged.

When the engine is running, the belt will bounce a little. Also, the belt thickness is not the same in every section so, you will need to give it more space/gap.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------

